# Force Feeding!



## Stuffingkit (Jul 16, 2012)

I love it. The idea of getting tied of and fed until I am absolutely bloated turns me on like crazy! I love being dominant greedy food queen most of the time, But when my feeder just takes control and gives me what I *really* want its orgasmic. 

Anyone else into force-feeding? Any awesome experiences? 

View attachment lrg_70612_1336256329.jpg


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Jul 17, 2012)

I've enjoyed the high that comes with being bound, blindfolded and forcefed and there is no other sensation that come close to the feeling I experience. I'm a feeder and feedee and I have always taken pride in feeding my prize hog excessive quantities of what she really wants and loving the results in the bedroom, on the scale and in the dressing room It's refreshing to hear from others who enjoy this too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 17, 2012)

I've funnel fed a guy....we both loved it. It's so purely sexual; people who don't get feederism will talk about things like the sensuality of feeding a lover a ripe strawberry or about how cooking dinner is an act of love. Funneling totally removes even any hint of that stuff. It's only about making your partner grow. S/he barely even tastes what's in the funnel, you're just like pouring fattening liquid directly into your feedee to make him gain weight.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jul 17, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> I've funnel fed a guy....we both loved it. It's so purely sexual; people who don't get feederism will talk about things like the sensuality of feeding a lover a ripe strawberry or about how cooking dinner is an act of love. Funneling totally removes even any hint of that stuff. It's only about making your partner grow. S/he barely even tastes what's in the funnel, you're just like pouring fattening liquid directly into your feedee to make him gain weight.



That is so hot, and totally true. It is no longer innocent, just pure unadulterated fattening.


----------



## mamyers (Aug 7, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> That is so hot, and totally true. It is no longer innocent, just pure unadulterated fattening.



Quite a fantasy that really gets me excited


----------



## palndrm (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm more of gentle feeder type, usually preferring shake bags with bite tubes so she can control her own flow, but one feedee loved being tied up at the dinner table and being fed a vast amount of Chinese food. I must say it was uncontrollably sensual.


----------



## jan bolt (Sep 17, 2012)

my girlfriend and i love to try that but we dont know how it works
how far the tube must go.........al the way down
can someone help us with that

jan


----------



## palndrm (Sep 23, 2012)

Jan Bolt, you don't insert the tube...that's a feeding tube which should never be attempted. I'm referring to a hydration bag that you buy from Target or an outdoor store. Instead of filling it with water, I fill it with a very fattening gain shake that she can suck on at her leisure b/c it's a bite tube.


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Sep 23, 2012)

I have dreamed of being tied up,and force fed large amounts of fattening treats.Too bad it will never happen


----------



## Stuffingkit (Sep 24, 2012)

wannabeafatguy said:


> I have dreamed of being tied up,and force fed large amounts of fattening treats.Too bad it will never happen



Be optimistic! I never thought it would happen for me either. 

And anyway its way fun to fantasize about too!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm into sadly being a guy the chances of it ever happening to me are pretty much 000.1%

Wish I was a woman into this fetish.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 25, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Yeah I'm into sadly being a guy the chances of it ever happening to me are pretty much 000.1%
> 
> Wish I was a woman into this fetish.




I meant into it. >.>


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Oct 2, 2012)

My former GF, now better half, introduced me to the funnel after about 4 months of dating. It helped pave my way to gaining a lot of weight:bow:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 2, 2012)

Lucky sod.


----------

